# sig base pads



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I would like to get some base pads for my p226 magazines. I've looked form at the last 2 or 3 gun shows but no luck. Does anybody know where I can get some online? does anybody have any pics of some base pads? I think the flat steel base pads kind of cut the looks of the gun.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Sig Base Pad*



stupidman said:


> I would like to get some base pads for my p226 magazines. I've looked form at the last 2 or 3 gun shows but no luck. Does anybody know where I can get some online? does anybody have any pics of some base pads? I think the flat steel base pads kind of cut the looks of the gun.


Brownells #732-000-213 is a padded baseplate for the p226 mags at $12 each.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/st...le=Magazine+Floorplate,+Padded,+High+Cap+Mags


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I like how everyone helps out everyone else here. Great! :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks! I could use a few of those myself!


----------

